# D&D stats for Shrek



## Aethelstan (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes, I know this is silly but after watching Shrek I, II with the kids for the fifteenth time I couldn't resist trying to stat him out as a D&D character.  So here it goes:

Shrek “Ogre” Rog3/Bbn1/Ftr6; HD 3d6+15 (Rogue), 1d12+5 (Barbarian) , 6d10+30 (Fighter) ; hp 80; Init +7; Spd 40; AC 16 (Flatfooted:13, Touch:12); Atk +15/10 base melee, +12/7 base ranged; +16/11 (1d6+8, Unarmed strike); SV Fort +13, Ref +8, Will +4
STR 22, DEX 16, CON 20, INT 13, WIS 12, CHA 8.

Skills: Balance +9, Climb +20, Hide +6, Intimidate +12, Jump +20, Listen +6, Spot +8, Swim +10, Tumble +18. 

Feats: Combat Expertise, Dodge, Improved Critical: Unarmed strike, Improved Disarm, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Mobility, Weapon Focus: Unarmed strike, Weapon Specialization: Unarmed strike.

“Ogre” Traits
Size: Large
+6 Str, +4 Con, -2 Cha
+4 natural armor
Low-light Vision
+2 saves vs. Poisons
Immune to all harmful odor effects.

Please post your comments or your own version of Shrek.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 23, 2005)

Shrek
Race: Ogre
HD: 3 (3d6)
Hp: 11
AC: 5
Move: 9"
#ATT: 1
Damage: 1d10 or 1d6+2 
% Lair: 30%
Treasure: 1000gp + Type C

Description: Large Ugly Humanoid Brute 7'-10' tall


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow, Diaglo mispelled % Liar...

The Auld Grump


----------



## Aethelstan (Feb 23, 2005)

Diaglo, I think you're selling Shrek a bit short.  He's got mad skillz!


----------



## IamTheTest (Feb 23, 2005)

He needs to have at least a level in Paladin with a donkey special mount.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 23, 2005)

IamTheTest said:
			
		

> He needs to have at least a level in Paladin with a donkey special mount.




noble steed


----------



## shilsen (Feb 23, 2005)

Aethelstan said:
			
		

> Diaglo, I think you're selling Shrek a bit short.  He's got mad skillz!



 Nah! Shrek never actually rides him. Just give him leadership, with an awakened donkey as a cohort


----------



## ericlboyd (Feb 23, 2005)

The chief insight I picked up from Shrek II is that an ogre is really a human with the half-frog template.

--Eric


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 23, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> noble steed




Donkey: I'm a stallion, baby!


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 23, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Shrek
> Race: Ogre
> HD: 3 (3d6)
> Hp: 11
> ...




Could you clarify...1d10 is which weapon, and which one is 1d6+2?


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 23, 2005)

shilsen said:
			
		

> Nah! Shrek never actually rides him. Just give him leadership, with an awakened donkey as a cohort




Nah, he lives in the swamp.  Druid with Awakened Animal Companion.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 23, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Damage: 1d10 or 1d6+2




Don't you mean "1-10 or 3-8?"


----------



## diaglo (Feb 23, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Could you clarify...1d10 is which weapon, and which one is 1d6+2?





1d10 was after the introduction of Supplement I Greyhawk.

pre-Greyhawk all damage was 1d6. Ogres got +2 for size.

so i placed both depending on how hardcore you were.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm not going to try to stat Shrek out, since I'm too lazy to open up the SRD, but isn't he supposed ot have some wicked bad farts?  So, you'd need to apply some sort of feat to give him levels in fart, maybe the equivalent of a stinking cloud effect.

And I'm not sure where you're getting rogue levels at.  I'm thinking Fighter levels are most appropriate.  He can wear armor, has lots of ranks in intimidate, high int, avg wis, fairly high charisma (for an ogre), low to avg dex, probably average str (for an ogre).  I can't recall any significantly powerful act that would imply a huge strength.

For feats I'd go with improved bull rush, maybe endurance.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 23, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Don't you mean "1-10 or 3-8?"




true dat. but i wanted to make sure everyone else understood it in today's terms.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Feb 23, 2005)

OD&D wasn't capable of handling creatures with class levels? That's not a good way to advertise the system.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 23, 2005)

(Psi)SeveredHead said:
			
		

> OD&D wasn't capable of handling creatures with class levels? That's not a good way to advertise the system.




monsters had class levels in OD&D too.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 23, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> 1d10 was after the introduction of Supplement I Greyhawk.
> 
> pre-Greyhawk all damage was 1d6. Ogres got +2 for size.




Ah, I knew about the 1d6 thing, but not that it changed in Greyhawk.

If I could afford the white box & supplements I'd buy them and learn them.



> so i placed both depending on how hardcore you were.




hardcore = diaglo

"so i placed both depending on how *diaglo* you were."


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 23, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> For feats I'd go with improved bull rush, maybe endurance.




Imporved Unarmed Combat.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 23, 2005)

Someone should stat out Puss.  That'd be a hoot.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 23, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Someone should stat out Puss.  That'd be a hoot.




Were there catfolk in OD&D diaglo?


----------



## diaglo (Feb 23, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Someone should stat out Puss.  That'd be a hoot.



do you own the new books releases from WotC.

Races of the Wild has catfolk iirc.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 23, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Were there catfolk in OD&D diaglo?




the Cat Lord even made it into a book by Gary.

look for Gord on google.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> And I'm not sure where you're getting rogue levels at.



The Tumbling!


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Feb 23, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> monsters had class levels in OD&D too.




Interesting. Could you add more? Or, to put it another way, could you do a 1e Shrek that accurately reflects his character?


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 23, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> the Cat Lord even made it into a book by Gary.
> 
> look for Gord on google.






> Acts of Gord: Love the Gord, Fear the GordA video game store owner offers rants, chronicles and stories.
> - 10k - Cached - Similar pages
> 
> House of Gord - The Home of Ultra Bondage... girls and suspension as we present the House of Gord ultra bondage experience. ... then you may click below and enter the extraordinary world of Gord. ...
> ...




Um, diaglo...just WHAT were you trying to show on page 1 of Google?   

edited: naughty links.


----------



## Aethelstan (Feb 23, 2005)

Kluge:  In Shrek's fight scenes, he dodges and evades with great skill (hence the levels of Rogue and high Dex)  See the Dragon castle and Potion factory scences.  As for the high Str, Shrek can toss fully armored knights around with ease (see the "Pro wrestling" scene)


----------



## Khayman (Feb 23, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Were there catfolk in OD&D diaglo?




There were tabaxi, in _Fiend Folio_. Of course, that's if you picture Puss as being Tigra from the Avengers.  :\


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 23, 2005)

Aethelstan said:
			
		

> Kluge:  In Shrek's fight scenes, he dodges and evades with great skill (hence the levels of Rogue and high Dex)



Dodge, Mobility, Combat Expertise!


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 23, 2005)

Khayman said:
			
		

> There were tabaxi, in _Fiend Folio_. Of course, that's if you picture Puss as being Tigra from the Avengers.  :\




I like the name Tabaxi, very campy and fun.


----------



## Aethelstan (Feb 23, 2005)

Whiz:  Shrek seems very good at avoiding attacks.  He doesn't roll with the punches, they miss him altogether.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 23, 2005)

(Psi)SeveredHead said:
			
		

> Interesting. Could you add more? Or, to put it another way, could you do a 1e Shrek that accurately reflects his character?




well in 1ed ... i'd make him a Half-Ogre with fighter levels.


in OD&D he could be a leader type among his people.

 or a shaman or witchdoctor.

or a class totally made up for his race.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 23, 2005)

Aethelstan said:
			
		

> Whiz:  Shrek seems very good at avoiding attacks.  He doesn't roll with the punches, they miss him altogether.



That's not Dodge?


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Feb 23, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> well in 1ed ... i'd make him a Half-Ogre with fighter levels.
> 
> 
> in OD&D he could be a leader type among his people.
> ...




He's an ogre, not a half-ogre. Creating a new class doesn't show much flexibility from the ruleset, either.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 23, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> monsters had class levels in OD&D too.




No they didn't.  You're not the only one with the old books y'know.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 23, 2005)

Aethelstan said:
			
		

> Kluge:  In Shrek's fight scenes, he dodges and evades with great skill (hence the levels of Rogue and high Dex)  See the Dragon castle and Potion factory scences.  As for the high Str, Shrek can toss fully armored knights around with ease (see the "Pro wrestling" scene)





Psst....Barbarian.


----------



## Aethelstan (Feb 23, 2005)

Krieg:  The Barbarian level was mainly to get fast movement (Shrek is able to outrun lots of people and things.)  Plus he does seem to get stronger when he's mad (Rage?).


----------



## Krieg (Feb 24, 2005)

Aethelstan said:
			
		

> Krieg:  The Barbarian level was mainly to get fast movement (Shrek is able to outrun lots of people and things.)  Plus he does seem to get stronger when he's mad (Rage?).




Yes, but Barbarian also gets uncanny dodge & improved uncanny dodge. Personally I would just  give him Barbarian levels & ditch the Rogue/Fighter ones. He certainly doesn't come across as a disciplined/trained warrior as would be suggested by levels of Fighter. When he was wearing plate in the first film he didn't look particularly comfortable in it. It wouldn't be a stretch to say that it hampered him somewhat, non-proficiency penalties in action.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 24, 2005)

(Psi)SeveredHead said:
			
		

> Creating a new class doesn't show much flexibility from the ruleset, either.




tell that to all the other editions.

OD&D.

Fighting Man
Cleric
Magic-user



OD&D with Supplements and The Strategic Review

Thief

and then prestige classes like Paladin, Monk, Illusionist, Ranger, Druid, Assassin


Creating Classes for Race shows exactly what the system can do. The Core classes and even the Prestige Classes added by supplements were built for Player Characters.

Shaman, witchdoctor, etc... are built for NPCs/ other races too.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 24, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> No they didn't.  You're not the only one with the old books y'know.





yes, they did.

that 5th lvl cleric you visit for healing is a monster.

edit: and when have i ever said i was the only one to own the old books?  
i know in the past i've said i suck at the rules. that hasn't changed.


----------



## shilsen (Feb 24, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Nah, he lives in the swamp.  Druid with Awakened Animal Companion.



 Only reason I didn't mention that is because he doesn't cast any spells or wildshape. I've actually been threatening my group for a long time that I'm going to play an ogre druid with an awakened donkey companion as my next PC.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 24, 2005)

shilsen said:
			
		

> Only reason I didn't mention that is because he doesn't cast any spells or wildshape. I've actually been threatening my group for a long time that I'm going to play an ogre druid with an awakened donkey companion as my next PC.




The donkey will need ranks in Profession(waffle chef) you know.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 24, 2005)

I had an NPC druid who swore up and down that his donkey compainion was intelligent and understood everyword he spoke.  It was just contrary a lot of the time. He had a strong accent as well.  Too bad I never remembered to reuse him.


----------

